# ACPI and Samsung X10, no events [solved]

## psyeye

Hello everybody!

I have a question (and problem) with my Samsung X10 notebook concerning acpi. So I'm asking, maybe somebody here can help me out:

I have acpi enabled in my kernel (2.6.1), have all modules loaded (ac, button, battery, ...), I even have the (hopefully) correct DSDT loaded from acpi.sf.net. 

But: acpid logs nothing to /var/log/acpi or /var/log/messages

Not a single line, no matter how often I close the lid or press any button or remove the battery or whatever.

Both /etc/acpi/events/default and /etc/acpi/default.sh are unchanged. Except I added logger "say hello" to default.sh as first command, with no luck either.

Btw: dmesg says that Power Button, Lid Switch, etc. are detected...

Any hints anybody? I'd appreciate all help, I'm stuck on/in this for over two days now...

greets,

psyeyeLast edited by psyeye on Sun Jan 25, 2004 1:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jetblack

are you sure that acpid is actually running?

```
su -

/etc/init.d/acpid status
```

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> are you sure that acpid is actually running?

 

Yes it is:

```
 # /etc/init.d/acpid status

 * status:  started

```

greets,

psyeye

----------

## jetblack

weird. You'd at least expect some lines in /var/log/acpid.

hm...

Does anything happen if you do 

```
watch -d 'cat /proc/interrupts'
```

and then press the buttons? Do you get any activity from the ACPI interrupt?

Also, it may be helpful to see your dmesg.

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> weird. You'd at least expect some lines in /var/log/acpid.
> 
> hm...
> 
> Does anything happen if you do 
> ...

 

No activity... :-/

dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.1-gentoo (root@x10) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #11 Sat Jan 24 19:16:06 CET 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff70000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff70000 - 000000001ff7c000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff7c000 - 000000001ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff80000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffff000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130928

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126832 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 SENSX                                     ) @ 0x000f7570

ACPI: RSDT (v001 SENSX  AQUILA   0x06040000 SENS 0x00000000) @ 0x1ff77ee6

ACPI: FADT (v001 SENSX  SENSX10  0x06040000 SENS 0x00000050) @ 0x1ff7bf64

ACPI: BOOT (v001 SENSX  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000 SENS 0x00000001) @ 0x1ff7bfd8

ACPI: SSDT (v001  INTEL  EISTRef 0x00002000 INTL 0x02012044) @ 0x1ff77f16

ACPI: DSDT (v001 SENSX  AQUILA   0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 hdc=ide-scsi vga=0x317 noresume

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1395.873 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 513724k/523712k available (2634k kernel code, 9252k reserved, 1025k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2760.70 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd ... found customized DSDT with 14449 bytes!

Freeing initrd memory: 14k freed

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz stepping 05

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1395.0636 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 99.0688 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9d3, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

ACPI: Using customized DSDT

    ACPI-0299: *** Info: Table [DSDT] replaced by host OS

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PHS1] (Node dff57480), AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._STA] (Node dff576a0), AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-0098: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._STA] (Node dff576a0), AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PHS1] (Node dff57480), AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._INI] (Node dff572a0), AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.HPET._STA] (Node c15d7540), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE

    ACPI-0098: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.HPET._STA] (Node c15d7540), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PHS1] (Node dff57480), AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._STA] (Node dff576a0), AE_NO_MEMORY

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5)

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.HPET._STA] (Node c15d7540), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE

ACPI: Embedded Controller [H_EC] (gpe 28)

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC._REG] (Node c15d7f40), AE_NO_MEMORY

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xe080a000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:fce0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled.

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

cpufreq: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

cpufreq: Unknown P4. Please send an e-mail to <linux@brodo.de>

speedstep-centrino: found "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz": max frequency: 1400000kHz

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.5 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1820-0x1827, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1828-0x182f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N040ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SU-324B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/1740KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 >

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: CDRW/DVD SU-324B  Rev: X200

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 2x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

ohci1394: $Rev$ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[c0001000-c00017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 5, pci mem e1811000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 00001800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 46

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0000f04100009bcf]

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xb0000c00, irq 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Resume Machine: disabled

PM: Reading pmdisk image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Adding 497972k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:05.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0x3000. Vers LK1.1.19

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.ADP1._PSR] (Node dff577e0), AE_TIME

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_TZ_.THRM._TMP] (Node dff5aa60), AE_TIME

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

```

Hmm... strange error messages there...

greets,

psyeye

(and thanks so far, it's always so nice to receive support here!)

----------

## jetblack

No trouble. Hopefully we can actually solve the problem  :Wink: 

So, you've definitely got a bunch of ACPI errors there. Do you get those same errors if you don't override the DSDT? It might be interesting to see what happens if you just use the DSDT from the BIOS.

Also, some of the errors are related to the Embedded Controller. You may need to provide an ECDT to the kernel. Here is a patch against the 2.4 and 2.6 kernels that fixes ECDT problems on a number of systems that do not provide one (including mine).

I think I'd try that patch first, and then if you still get the errors, try backing out the DSDT.

----------

## checker3000

hello,

i've got the same laptop, and my acpi wasn't working correctly either.

but i found a workaround.

here is what you have to do step by step.

1. remove the batterypack (your laptop has to run only on normal power-supply)

2. then boot your system and close the lid immediately !

3. after you system has booted completly reopen the lid,

    now look at your dmesg you should find an entry called

    "acpi:lidevent enabled", if so it should work from now on.

    if you don't find this entry it might 

    be a hardware defect. 

best of luck !

----------

## psyeye

 *checker3000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. after you system has booted completly reopen the lid,
> 
>     now look at your dmesg you should find an entry called
> ...

 

thanks for the hints, but it seems as if I'm "out of luck"...  :Sad: 

I did not find "acpi:lidevent enabled" in dmesg (even tried different capitalizations)...

But oh well, this can't be the end of the story, can it??

At least I found:

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

in dmesg, so it seems as if it has detected something...

greets,

psyeye

----------

## jetblack

 *psyeye wrote:*   

> But oh well, this can't be the end of the story, can it??

 

Did you try my other suggestions yet?

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

>  *psyeye wrote:*   But oh well, this can't be the end of the story, can it?? 
> 
> Did you try my other suggestions yet?

 

I am currently compiling the kernel (did a make clean before, it'll take a bit longer now).

I did not find any new options after applying the patch, so a simple remake is right?

greets,

psyeye

----------

## checker3000

hm strange....

here is how it should look like:

```

Linux version 2.6.1-gentoo (root@x10) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #11 Sat Jan 24 19:16:06 CET 2004 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map: 

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff70000 (usable) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff70000 - 000000001ff7c000 (ACPI data) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff7c000 - 000000001ff80000 (ACPI NVS) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff80000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffff000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved) 

511MB LOWMEM available. 

On node 0 totalpages: 130928 

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1 

  Normal zone: 126832 pages, LIFO batch:16 

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1 

DMI present. 

ACPI: RSDP (v000 SENSX                                     ) @ 0x000f7570 

ACPI: RSDT (v001 SENSX  AQUILA   0x06040000 SENS 0x00000000) @ 0x1ff77ee6 

ACPI: FADT (v001 SENSX  SENSX10  0x06040000 SENS 0x00000050) @ 0x1ff7bf64 

ACPI: BOOT (v001 SENSX  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000 SENS 0x00000001) @ 0x1ff7bfd8 

ACPI: SSDT (v001  INTEL  EISTRef 0x00002000 INTL 0x02012044) @ 0x1ff77f16 

ACPI: DSDT (v001 SENSX  AQUILA   0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000 

Building zonelist for node : 0 

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 hdc=ide-scsi vga=0x317 noresume 

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi 

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling. 

Found and enabled local APIC! 

Initializing CPU#0 

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes) 

Detected 1395.873 MHz processor. 

Using tsc for high-res timesource 

Console: colour dummy device 80x25 

Memory: 513724k/523712k available (2634k kernel code, 9252k reserved, 1025k data, 164k init, 0k highmem) 

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok. 

Calibrating delay loop... 2760.70 BogoMIPS 

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes) 

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd 

ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd ... found customized DSDT with 14449 bytes! 

Freeing initrd memory: 14k freed 

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K 

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K 

CPU:     After all inits, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040 

Intel machine check architecture supported. 

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0. 

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz stepping 05 

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done. 

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done. 

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK. 

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0 

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000 

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000 

Using local APIC timer interrupts. 

calibrating APIC timer ... 

..... CPU clock speed is 1395.0636 MHz. 

..... host bus clock speed is 99.0688 MHz. 

NET: Registered protocol family 16 

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9d3, last bus=2 

PCI: Using configuration type 1 

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519) 

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203 

ACPI: Using customized DSDT 

    ACPI-0299: *** Info: Table [DSDT] replaced by host OS 

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger. 

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PHS1] (Node dff57480), AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._STA] (Node dff576a0), AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-0098: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._STA] (Node dff576a0), AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PHS1] (Node dff57480), AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._INI] (Node dff572a0), AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.HPET._STA] (Node c15d7540), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE 

    ACPI-0098: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.HPET._STA] (Node c15d7540), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE 

ACPI: Interpreter enabled 

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing 

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PHS1] (Node dff57480), AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._STA] (Node dff576a0), AE_NO_MEMORY 

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00) 

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00) 

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1 

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *11) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *10) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *10) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *5) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 5) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5) 

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.HPET._STA] (Node c15d7540), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE 

ACPI: Embedded Controller [H_EC] (gpe 28) 

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY 

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC._REG] (Node c15d7f40), AE_NO_MEMORY 

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (on) 

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay 

SCSI subsystem initialized 

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs 

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 5 

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing 

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off' 

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xe080a000, size 16384k 

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1 

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:fce0 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw 

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0 

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device 

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled. 

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x1 

Machine check exception polling timer started. 

cpufreq: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available 

cpufreq: Unknown P4. Please send an e-mail to <linux@brodo.de> 

speedstep-centrino: found "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz": max frequency: 1400000kHz 

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config* 

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au) 

devfs: boot_options: 0x1 

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de). 

NTFS driver 2.1.5 [Flags: R/O]. 

udf: registering filesystem 

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48 

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured 

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16 

lp: driver loaded but no devices found 

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones 

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled 

Using anticipatory io scheduler 

floppy0: no floppy controllers found 

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 

loop: loaded (max 8 devices) 

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2 

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1 

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007) 

ICH4: chipset revision 1 

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later 

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1820-0x1827, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio 

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1828-0x182f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio 

hda: IC25N040ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive 

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14 

hdc: SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SU-324B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive 

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15 

hda: max request size: 1024KiB 

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/1740KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100) 

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 > 

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device 

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices 

  Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: CDRW/DVD SU-324B  Rev: X200 

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02 

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 2x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray 

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12 

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0 

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5 

ohci1394: $Rev$ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org> 

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[c0001000-c00017ff]  Max Packet=[2048] 

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 5, pci mem e1811000 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13 

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected 

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 00001800 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected 

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp 

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver 

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver... 

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage 

USB Mass Storage support registered. 

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev 

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid 

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver 

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice 

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1. 

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12 

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12 

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12 

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12 

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1 

 Firmware: 5.9 

 180 degree mounted touchpad 

 Sensor: 46 

 new absolute packet format 

 Touchpad has extended capability bits 

 -> multifinger detection 

 -> palm detection 

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4 

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1 

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0 

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2. 

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64 

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0000f04100009bcf] 

intel8x0: clocking to 48000 

ALSA device list: 

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xb0000c00, irq 11 

NET: Registered protocol family 2 

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes 

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536) 

NET: Registered protocol family 1 

NET: Registered protocol family 17 

Resume Machine: disabled 

PM: Reading pmdisk image. 

PM: Resume from disk failed. 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5) 

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0. 

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds 

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. 

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly. 

Mounted devfs on /dev 

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed 

Adding 497972k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal 

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:05.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0x3000. Vers LK1.1.19 

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME 

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.ADP1._PSR] (Node dff577e0), AE_TIME 

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF] 

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0] 

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB] 

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (on) 

------------------- ACPI: lidevent ENABLED ------------------------------

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states) 

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME 

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_TZ_.THRM._TMP] (Node dff5aa60), AE_TIME 

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x1000000 

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0). 

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

```

kommst mit zum lidl vielleicht gibt's da ja nen patch.

----------

## jetblack

 *psyeye wrote:*   

>  *jetblack wrote:*    *psyeye wrote:*   But oh well, this can't be the end of the story, can it?? 
> 
> Did you try my other suggestions yet? 
> 
> I am currently compiling the kernel (did a make clean before, it'll take a bit longer now).
> ...

 

Ah, yes - forgot to mention that. You just have to rebuild, it won't give any new options.

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, some of the errors are related to the Embedded Controller. You may need to provide an ECDT to the kernel. Here is a patch against the 2.4 and 2.6 kernels that fixes ECDT problems on a number of systems that do not provide one (including mine).
> 
> I think I'd try that patch first, and then if you still get the errors, try backing out the DSDT.

 

oh well, no acpi is completely borked here

```

dmesg | grep ACPI:

ACPI: RSDP (v000 SENSX                                     ) @ 0x000f7570

ACPI: RSDT (v001 SENSX  AQUILA   0x06040000 SENS 0x00000000) @ 0x1ff77ee6

ACPI: FADT (v001 SENSX  SENSX10  0x06040000 SENS 0x00000050) @ 0x1ff7bf64

ACPI: BOOT (v001 SENSX  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000 SENS 0x00000001) @ 0x1ff7bfd8

ACPI: SSDT (v001  INTEL  EISTRef 0x00002000 INTL 0x02012044) @ 0x1ff77f16

ACPI: DSDT (v001 SENSX  AQUILA   0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd ... found customized DSDT with 14449 bytes!

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

ACPI: Using customized DSDT

    ACPI-0299: *** Info: Table [DSDT] replaced by host OS

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

    ACPI-0348: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC._REG] (Node c15d7f40), AE_NO_MEMORY

ACPI: Unable to initialize ACPI objects

ACPI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Invalid ACPI-PCI IRQ routing table

```

Note the last three lines...

Do you know how to remove the patch? I named the file patch_kernel.org.diff and applied it with patch -p1 <patch_kernel.org.diff, but I did not backup my source-tree...

EDIT:

"repatching" and answering "y" to "Assume -R" seems to do the trick...

----------

## jetblack

bleh - you should be able to back it out with:

```
patch -p1 -R < patch_file
```

That's odd, I'll see if I can find more info on that no memory error.

[EDIT]Oh, guess you already got that  :Smile: [/EDIT]

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> That's odd, I'll see if I can find more info on that no memory error.
> 
> 

 

Thank you again! Is there any information I can provide you with?

Btw: I checked booting without the DSDT from acpi.sf.net, but still no events in any log file...

Here's the output of dmesg | grep ACPI:

```

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff70000 - 000000001ff7c000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff7c000 - 000000001ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 SENSX                                     ) @ 0x000f7570

ACPI: RSDT (v001 SENSX  AQUILA   0x06040000 SENS 0x00000000) @ 0x1ff77ee6

ACPI: FADT (v001 SENSX  SENSX10  0x06040000 SENS 0x00000050) @ 0x1ff7bf64

ACPI: BOOT (v001 SENSX  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000 SENS 0x00000001) @ 0x1ff7bfd8

ACPI: SSDT (v001  INTEL  EISTRef 0x00002000 INTL 0x02012044) @ 0x1ff77f16

ACPI: DSDT (v001 SENSX  AQUILA   0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.ADP1._STA] (Node c15db780), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._STA] (Node c15db680), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [H_EC] (gpe 28)

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_BAD_PARAMETER

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC._REG] (Node c15d7f40), AE_BAD_PARAMETER

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

    ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_BAD_PARAMETER

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_TZ_.THRM._TMP] (Node dff5aa40), AE_BAD_PARAMETER

```

Something I found (and I think it's rather strange):

atm, without the DSDT I have "less /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state" saying "unsupported". I remember it was the same with the DSDT loaded.

And: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty, aswell as ac_adapter. Is this normal?

greets,

psyeye

----------

## jetblack

Ah! Now you have basically the exact output and symptoms that I used to have. Check this thread for details.

In my case, I had to fix the DSDT - perhaps the DSDT you found isn't the proper one? Could you follow the procedure in this thread to extract and compile your DSDT? If you could post the dsdt and any compilation errors, it would be a big help.

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> Could you follow the procedure in this thread to extract and compile your DSDT? If you could post the dsdt and any compilation errors, it would be a big help.

 

Quite nice, I had exactly the same errors and your posted fixes helped me aswell!! Thank you!   :Razz: 

I am currently recompiling my kernel (I had DSDT-initrd deactivated for testing) and will come back with more soon.

greets! I start to feel better every minute   :Wink: 

psyeye

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> it would be a big help.

 

You have just saved my day!

I closed my lid ... opened it ... checked /var/log/messages ...

and...

 :Very Happy: 

event received!!! 

So that's it, now I can put my laptop to swsusp when I close the lid. And that's what I wanted to do in the first place!   :Cool: 

Thanks again, it's always nice to have problems resolved here, with so nice people at hands!

greets,

psyeye

----------

## jetblack

Great! Glad to hear it.

One last thing, if you aren't getting battery and ac adapter events, then you are probably also missing the ECDT. Try applying that patch again, that fixed it for me.

[EDIT]

Oh, and consider posting the fixed DSDT to acpi.sourceforge.net  :Wink: 

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> Great! Glad to hear it.
> 
> One last thing, if you aren't getting battery and ac adapter events, then you are probably also missing the ECDT. Try applying that patch again, that fixed it for me.

 

You're right again. Well, I have no idea why that patch failed in the first place, but now I even have functioning battery / ac-adapter files in /proc/acpi! This is getting better every time I recompile my kernel!  :Wink: 

(Actually I guess I forgot to "make clean" at my first attempt, leaving something around that got messed up...)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Oh, and consider posting the fixed DSDT to acpi.sourceforge.net 

 

I'll get that done for sure, I do not want anybody to go through that procedure again if he can just download the right DSDT there! 

After all, if it wasn't for you, I'd still be stuck...

greets,

psyeye

----------

## jetblack

Very good. I was wondering if you might want to try something out for me, since our systems appear to be so similar  :Smile: 

I noticed that you have a fixed-feature (FF) power button and a control method (CM) sleep button:

```
ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB] 
```

Not surprisingly, I had the same thing, and I noticed that while my sleep button generated ACPI events, my power button did not. I put together a patch against the 2.6.1 kernel to ignore my FF power button, and instead use the CM power button from the DSDT. That gives me back my power button, too. So, I was wondering:

1. Is your power button generating acpi events?

2. If it isn't, would you mind trying out this patch? I opened up a bug here that explains how to use it. Basically, you just pass a parameter to the kernel in grub.conf.

Since I've never done this before, you may want to back up your kernel tree before applying the patch if you do decide to do it  :Wink: 

Also, don't feel like you have to do this. I understand completely if you're tired of patching and recompiling (or if you don't feel like using some schmuck's first kernel patch  :Wink: ). Though, I would at least be interested to know if the power button generates events as-is.

Thanks.Last edited by jetblack on Sat Jan 24, 2004 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> 1. Is your power button generating acpi events?
> 
> 2. If it isn't, would you mind trying out this patch? I opened up a bug here that explains how to use it. Basically, you just pass a parameter to the kernel in grub.conf.
> 
> Since I've never done this before, you may want to back up your kernel tree before applying the patch if you do decide to do it 
> ...

 

Well, it's time for me to give something back, isn't it?   :Smile: 

And since this button does not generate any event, of course I'll try your patch!   :Wink: 

I only do not know if I can get it done today anymore, it's getting late here (Germany), so you might have to wait until tomorrow...

I'll report back with what I can come up with...

greets,

psyeye

----------

## jetblack

Thanks! I hope it works for you. Interestingly, I decided to look up your machine. Pretty funny:

Samsung X10

Gateway 200X

So, that explains the similarities. We have the same machine (except for the video).  :Smile: 

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> Thanks! I hope it works for you. 

 

Oh yes it does. So there you have a success-story for bugzilla.kernel.org. I have no account there (and do not actually plan to create one, I guess I'm too much a noob for that) to post something myself...  :Wink: 

And guess what: I tailed /var/log/messages to see the messages from my default.sh-acpi-script show up when I press the button - but I forgot that "/sbin/init 0" was still in that script as command, so my machine just powered off (and left me somewhat puzzled behind)...  :Rolling Eyes: 

So: thanks again for yet another great patch making my box better to use!

 *Quote:*   

> Interestingly, I decided to look up your machine. Pretty funny:
> 
> [...]We have the same machine (except for the video). 

 

Definitely! I'm wondering if Samsung's buying from them or the other way round...

And in the end, I should have known earlier that the same design exists from Gateway - for that price! With that weak Dollar atm, I had saved about 300!   :Confused:  Oh well... that's life with computer hardware: whenever you buy anything, you pay too much.

well, thanks again for everything!

greets,

psyeye

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> I hope it works for you.

 

Bad news ...   :Sad: 

Although the patch applies fine and gives me a working power-button, ac and battery-modules do not work properly anymore. Or to be more specific:

```

/proc/acpi/battery/

/proc/acpi/ac_adapter/

```

are both empty directories, leaving me with no information or events on ac or battery.

If there is anything I can do, let me know...

greets,

psyeye

----------

## jetblack

Hm - that's odd. Do they come back if you back the patch out? Do you get dmesg errors from them on boot?

Did you back up your kernel sources before applying the patch? If so, did you just move the existing ones and reemerge to get clean sources? If so, you have to reapply the ECDT patch again to get the battery and adapter. That caught me the first time I tested it out on clean sources.

FWIW, I have battery and adapter information over here with that patch applied.

----------

## jetblack

Hi psyeye,

Were you ever able to get your battery and adapter back? Is that button patch still causing problems?

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> Were you ever able to get your battery and adapter back? Is that button patch still causing problems?

 

Sorry for not reporting back earlier, I've just been a bit busy today...   :Embarassed: 

But anyways, I must've done something wrong when applying/testing your patch earlier, since it now runs fine here... I cannot reproduce what I did wrong, maybe it was that ECDT-patch missing, I don't know...

So at least I got good news for you now   :Smile: 

greets,

psyeye

ps: did you get your touchpad-scrollwheel to work? It's refusing to just do anything...  :Sad: 

----------

## jetblack

 *psyeye wrote:*   

>  *jetblack wrote:*   Were you ever able to get your battery and adapter back? Is that button patch still causing problems? 
> 
> Sorry for not reporting back earlier, I've just been a bit busy today...  
> 
> But anyways, I must've done something wrong when applying/testing your patch earlier, since it now runs fine here... I cannot reproduce what I did wrong, maybe it was that ECDT-patch missing, I don't know...
> ...

 

Great! No trouble on the delay. I was just concerned that I might have given you code that broke your machine  :Embarassed:  Glad to hear it is working again.

 *psyeye wrote:*   

> ps: did you get your touchpad-scrollwheel to work? It's refusing to just do anything... 

 

Ah, yes - that was weird for me, too. I actually had the scrollwheel working fine with the 2.4 kernels, using the ImPS/2 driver. I just treated it like a USB mouse. But when I switched to 2.6, it stopped working. However, I was able to get the synaptics touchpad driver installed and working as described in this thread (it's about 2/3 of the way down the first post). That doesn't activate the scroll wheel, but it does let you scroll vertically by sliding your finger along the right-hand side of the touchpad, and horizontally by sliding along the bottom. I actually like that a bit better, so I haven't looked into the scrollwheel on 2.6 for a while. But maybe now that 2.6.2 is around the corner I'll check it out again and see what I can find.Last edited by jetblack on Mon Jan 26, 2004 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

>  I was just concerned that I might have given you code that broke your machine  Glad to hear it is working again.

 

 :Smile:  No, you did not break my machine...

It's running sooo smooth now  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *psyeye wrote:*   ps: did you get your touchpad-scrollwheel to work? It's refusing to just do anything...  
> 
> [...] That doesn't activate the scroll wheel, but it does let you scroll vertically by sliding your finger along the right-hand side of the touchpad, and horizontally by sliding along the bottom. I actually like that a bit better[...]

 

Oh! Well... I have that synaptics driver aswell (installed with help from another thread) but did not realize that scrolling is available as you described it.   :Embarassed: 

Well, let's see if I get used to this "new way of scrolling"...

greets,

psyeye

----------

## rawoul

I also have a Samsung X10 (well i don't have it now since the graphic card isn't working anymore), and i managed to get every acpi modules to work on it with the dsdt from acpi.sourceforge.net, except the power button.

This is really annoying since without the power button the laptop can't wake up of a sleep mode (S1 or S3) and i have to reboot then. I read a bit of the acpi specs and i found that:

 *Quote:*   

> "While the system is in the working state, a power button press is a user request to transition the system into either the sleeping (G1) or soft-off state (G2). In these cases, the power button event handler issues the Notify command with the device specific code of 0x80."

 

So i looked in the dsdt and found this:

```
Method (_Q50, 0, NotSerialized)

{

Notify (\_SB.PWRB, 0x80)

}
```

I added the line Notify (\_SB.ADP1, 0x80) in this block. And with that dsdt, the power button DO generate an acpi event. So i do not understand why the event Notify (\_SB.PWRB, 0x80) is ignored, it should work and generate a power button event.

I can't do much test for now since my x10 has gone back to samsung for reparations =l

Maybe someone can help ![/quote]

----------

## jetblack

The problem is that you have a fixed-feature power button defined in the FADT, so the DSDT power button is being ignored. Check this post when you get your laptop back, it should help if you're running a 2.6 kernel.

----------

## rawoul

You mean Notify (\_SB.PWRB, 0x80) is useless in a dsdt with a FF power button ?

----------

## jetblack

yes

----------

## psyeye

just a little question - since this thread might become some sort of X10-help-thread:

Has anyone "suspend to ram" working?

greets

psyeye

----------

## jetblack

Not as far as I've seen. From my own experience and from everything I've read, the system will suspend ok, but it won't wake up. You have to unplug it and remove the battery just to get it to reboot.

I'm playing with suspend-to-disk for now. If I can get that working (it's ok from console, not from X), then I'll start looking at suspend-to-ram again.

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> I'm playing with suspend-to-disk for now. If I can get that working (it's ok from console, not from X), then I'll start looking at suspend-to-ram again.

 

As long as I use XFree's nvidia-driver (nv), I have suspend-to-disk with X, too. It only crashes with nvidia's - but I do not need 3d-accelaration (well, not really).

Btw: I'm using the kernel-build-in swsusp that goes with the resume boot-flag. Since there are now three implementations, it's hard to explain which one one is using...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jetblack

 *psyeye wrote:*   

>  *jetblack wrote:*   I'm playing with suspend-to-disk for now. If I can get that working (it's ok from console, not from X), then I'll start looking at suspend-to-ram again. 
> 
> As long as I use XFree's nvidia-driver (nv), I have suspend-to-disk with X, too. It only crashes with nvidia's - but I do not need 3d-accelaration (well, not really).
> 
> Btw: I'm using the kernel-build-in swsusp that goes with the resume boot-flag. Since there are now three implementations, it's hard to explain which one one is using...  

 

Ah, excellent. Yes, I'm using that, too. You're right, it's accelerated X that gives it trouble.

I see there's a new swsusp2 out, which I also might try, and the ACPI developers are talking about implementing a more abstract video driver to handle resumes more gracefully. I'm interested to see what kind of progress they make with that.

----------

## Reformist

Great to see a thread that is focused on this specific hardware =) I think these two laptops are gaining popularity and initially they had problems with ACPI etc.

Concerning the comment about the mousewheels, yes the synaptics driver gives you scrolling capability on the right side of your touchpad, but the built in scroll wheel is great _because you can press it down_, and thus have a middle click (on a laptop -- unheard of!). This is why it would be great to have this functionality in X =) BTW, the synaptics driver works _really_ well, surprisingly well in fact (from my past laptop experiences).

----------

## jetblack

If you click the right and left buttons simultaneously (or reasonably close), you should get a middle-click with the synaptics driver. Granted, it's a bit clunky, but it works well enough while the scrollwheel issues are worked out.

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

> I see there's a new swsusp2 out, which I also might try, and the ACPI developers are talking about implementing a more abstract video driver to handle resumes more gracefully. I'm interested to see what kind of progress they make with that.

 

If you have any success with swsusp2 I'd be glad to hear about it. In my case it did not really suspend, I do not know what I did wrong then. Maybe I need to try again...

And as a side-note:

I have this wlan-thing up and running.

Check this howto but note the different alias I had to use to get the device on every reboot.

----------

## jetblack

 *psyeye wrote:*   

> If you have any success with swsusp2 I'd be glad to hear about it. In my case it did not really suspend, I do not know what I did wrong then. Maybe I need to try again...

 

Will do. I haven't had a lot of time to check it over the past few days, and now they're looking into the power button issue, so I'll probably be messing around with that for a little while. I'll let you know when I get back to suspending, though.

 *psyeye wrote:*   

> And as a side-note:
> 
> I have this wlan-thing up and running.
> 
> Check this howto but note the different alias I had to use to get the device on every reboot.

 

Cool, I'll have to check that out. I got it working with the Linuxant driverloader on mine, and meant to get around to looking at ndiswrapper, but as usually happens when I find one working solution, I procrastinated on testing the second.  :Smile: 

----------

## psyeye

 *jetblack wrote:*   

>  *psyeye wrote:*   If you have any success with swsusp2 I'd be glad to hear about it. In my case it did not really suspend, I do not know what I did wrong then. Maybe I need to try again... 
> 
> Will do. 

 

Guess I'm first...   :Wink: 

I took a plain 2.6.1-kernel (oh well, 2.6.2-patches are out...), patched it with everything necessary (dsdt, ecdt, powerbutton and of course swsusp2) but it didn't work at first until I read here that I have to disable hardware cache on my drive to get it running.

Please note: I have still not tried nvidias module with swsusp...

greets,

psyeye

(in the hope that anybody of the "X10 and similar gang" still reads this...)   :Smile: 

----------

## Reformist

It seems everytime I try the ECDT patch (which doesn't apply cleanly to newer sources, and I have to patch a file by hand), upon reboot the acpi daemon reports that acpi is not compiled into the kernel, and thus is not supported.

It's clearly enabled, and compiles, but it seems the ECDT kills my acpi. I patched both a 2.6.2-mm~ kernel and 2.6.3-mm2 this time around, with the same results (fixed DSDT and ECDT patches both applied).

Here's what dmesg says about acpi:

```

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f7c90

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD  Montara  0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x2f6e7d3f

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  MONTARA  0x06040000 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x2f6ebed2

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x2f6ebfd8

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL  CPU0CST  0x00000001 INTL 0x20020725) @ 0x2f6e8188

ACPI: SSDT (v001  INTEL  EISTRef 0x00002000 INTL 0x02012044) @ 0x2f6e7d73

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  MONTARAG 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd ... found customized DSDT with 14607 bytes!

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040211

ACPI: Using customized DSDT

    ACPI-0299: *** Info: Table [DSDT] replaced by host OS

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

    ACPI-0348: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_NO_MEMORY

    ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC._REG] (Node ef5f5ca0), AE_NO_MEMORY

ACPI: Unable to initialize ACPI objects

ACPI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Invalid ACPI-PCI IRQ routing table

```

Those last parts, "unable to initialize ACPI objects," and no PCI IRQ routing entires, could  be problems ;]

----------

## Cyph3r

I'm refreshing this old thread for the "X10 and similar gang" because I encountered a problem when I installed a kernel > 2.6.1 and patched it. 

The modified initrd which works for 2.6.1 doesn't seem to work on a kernel which is newer.  Has anyone a solution to this problem?

My Notebook is a Samsung X10 XTC 1500 III.

----------

## Reformist

They should accept DSDT tables for laptops with known problems and allow them to be enabled in the kernel; I believe this one is such a popular issue, it would be nice to a) have an option in the kernel built in to have dsdt patched, and b) have a list of common laptops and be able to include one of their fixed dsdts, all from compile time.

----------

## psyeye

 *Cyph3r wrote:*   

> I'm refreshing this old thread for the "X10 and similar gang" because I encountered a problem when I installed a kernel > 2.6.1 and patched it. 

 

Had the same problem until I found out that one of the patches at gaugusch.at is "buggy" / does not work right.

Try the "eric"-patches - it should work then. At least it did for me!   :Smile: 

hth,

psyeye

----------

